
How to pronounce GIF? Jif peanut butter settles the great debate - bookofjoe
https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/25/business/jif-gif-peanut-butter-trnd/index.html
======
DBYCZ
It's short for Graphic Interchange Format, not Jraphic Interchange Format.

~~~
vivalibre
By that logic, GIMP, which stands for GNU Image Manipulation Program, should
be pronounced "IMP"

